# Chinese Reproduction



## rondohatton (Mar 13, 2021)

Hello. Hoping you good people can share your insights with me. I recently purchased a reproduction of a classic painting from an artist in China. The painting itself is great but I enquired about varnishing it and was told to use Pledge floor gloss. Have any of you heard of this or actually done this? Anything you can share would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## FineArtArtist (Mar 13, 2021)

Is it made of wood? Or does it have a paint finish on it?


----------



## rondohatton (Mar 13, 2021)

FineArtArtist said:


> Is it made of wood? Or does it have a paint finish on it?


Thanks for your interest. It is oil on canvas. I have not had it stretched yet.


----------



## FineArtArtist (Mar 13, 2021)

Then absolutely not!  after you stretch the painting, you can varnish the painting with a product like Krylon UV Archival, which is a handy spray can (order it online or local art/craft store) OR another that I like is Gamvar Varnish by Gamblin - with that a very little amount will go a LONG way  - like you scrub it in with a chip brush, and add 2-3 layers. if you do Gamvar, you may want to watch a video on how to apply it, if you get it too thick it can take way too long to dry. hope this helps!


----------

